# Rhizoclonium Everywhere!!!!



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

hth

http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/algae.htm


----------



## Characins (Feb 4, 2008)

^^^^
I've seen that, and it doesn't seem to be working.

I'm dosing excel, almost ODing.

Weekly water changes as stated.

Co2 around 20ppm.


...Should I increase water changes?


----------



## brohawk (May 19, 2008)

Like every other algae problem post in here, increase CO2. At least 30-40 ppm.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Do you have a drop checker to see how much CO2 you have. Those charts don't work.


----------



## plakat (Mar 2, 2008)

My friend got that too when he was dosing according to seachem and didn't have enough co2. I made him use EI and he got pressurized co2 problem solved.

Either cut back on ferts or increase co2. And like Tex Gal said the charts don't work.


----------



## Characins (Feb 4, 2008)

I don't know if you've been reading my other posts in the fish section, but I've lost a dozen fish from high Co2. Its not working.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Characins said:


> I'm dosing excel, almost ODing.


Are you turning off the filter and spot-treating the affected areas with a syringe?

Try getting some Amano Shrimp, they'll eat _some_ of it, but not all of it.


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

Characins said:


> I have rhizo...EVERYWHERE!!!!
> 
> My CO2 is around 15ppm, dosing everything according to Seachem, weekly 30% water changes.
> 
> ...


Do you have pictures?

IME the best way to get rid of it is by manually removing as much as possible. Once it reduced to managable levels then other treatments might help eleviate it.


----------



## plakat (Mar 2, 2008)

Characins said:


> I don't know if you've been reading my other posts in the fish section, but I've lost a dozen fish from high Co2. Its not working.


I tried looking but I never saw a post where it pointed definitively to co2 being the cause of your fish death. If anything it was possibly low o2/bad stock which is not the same thing as high co2. I have 4 2L of DIY on my 30 gal tank with out an air stone and don't have enough co2. I really doubt 2 2L on a 46 is giving you enough co2 much less enough to kill your fish.

How are you measuring co2?


----------



## Bk828 (Mar 11, 2008)

Whats your filtration?? Do you have enough flow in the tank?? I had rhizo develop with dead spots + lowish co2


----------



## KDahlin (Mar 12, 2007)

Rhizoclonium is usually a sign of a neglected tank. Are you cleaning your filter (s)? Is your filter rated at least for your size tank?


----------



## Characins (Feb 4, 2008)

KDahlin said:


> Rhizoclonium is usually a sign of a neglected tank. Are you cleaning your filter (s)? Is your filter rated at least for your size tank?


Weekly 40% water changes, and I clean my Rena xp2 about once a month. I just cleaned it last week.

I managed to drop the water level and clean most of it off. I will try spot treating the remaining portions today.

Does anybody know how rhizo spreads? Is it a spore thing or a contact thing?


----------



## KDahlin (Mar 12, 2007)

I got Rhizoclonium in my tank that houses my daphnia and it was REALLY difficult to get rid of. I did eventually get rid of it by just cleaning out what was there and keeping the water as clean as possible. I researched it and learned that it usually results from a neglected tank. It may have been Tom Barr that said that. That fit my case but it doesn't sound like it fits yours. You might pose your question about how it spreads on his forum http://www.BarrReport.com/barrreport.php.


----------



## DarioDario (Nov 8, 2008)

I would ditch the Seachem dose chart and go with EI. Solved my clado problem.


----------



## Characins (Feb 4, 2008)

Not sure what you mean by EI....is it estimative index?
Is that the dry fert one?


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

Yes, dry ferts.

Clean your filter, dose EI style. Do you have enough filter? Maybe you should add a powerhead?

Do regular 50% water changes every week (at least 50% every 7 days)

Just leave your lights on 8 hours a day, not more, not much less.

Slowly increase your Co2 so that your drop checker is yellow at the end of the day. If you see your fish stress, increase surface agitation before you cut back on Co2. I crank a ton of Co2 in my tanks, and the fish don't care because I have decent surface movement.


----------

